# 1969 deluxe 2spd Sting Ray



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2022)

A very cool bike, it rides so well with a yellow band 2psd. I unwrapped last year two dated 1969 NOS Good Year tires and they ride like brand new. Lime green NOS grips I picked up last week. NOS rack. Front fork adapter. I added two glass pre war reflectors. Seats a decent recover. Just all in all a fun rider.


----------



## Alicia#1 (Sep 23, 2022)

fatbike said:


> A very cool bike, it rides so well with a yellow band 2psd. I unwrapped last year two dated 1969 NOS Good Year tires and they ride like brand new. Lime green NOS grips I picked up last week. NOS rack. Front fork adapter. I added two glass pre war reflectors. Seats a decent recover. Just all in all a fun rider.
> 
> View attachment 1700348
> 
> ...





fatbike said:


> A very cool bike, it rides so well with a yellow band 2psd. I unwrapped last year two dated 1969 NOS Good Year tires and they ride like brand new. Lime green NOS grips I picked up last week. NOS rack. Front fork adapter. I added two glass pre war reflectors. Seats a decent recover. Just all in all a fun rider.
> 
> View attachment 1700348
> 
> ...



is this bike for sale or trade


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 23, 2022)

Alicia#1 said:


> is this bike for sale or trade



It is for riding and smiling, not for sale I don't believe


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2022)

Alicia#1 said:


> is this bike for sale or trade



My plan is not to sell it. It really depends on an offer. It’s an unusual Stingray.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> It is for riding and smiling, not for sale I don't believe



Not meant to be FS. It could if it’s a reasonable offer, I would entertain it. I do like this bike. I made it what it is. I was sharing it.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2022)

Riding this all around town tonight.


----------

